# hog control.....Florida style



## boutdun (Nov 6, 2010)

[/COLOR]

Welcome to Florida
​** HOG Hunting Florida Style **​​*HOG HUNTING PHOTO TAKEN ON N. RIVER RD ,*​​*NEXT TO I-75* *& U.S. 41, JUST SOUTH OF VENICE , FL.*​​*AND A LITTLE NORTH OF ENGLEWOOD , FL.*​​​






*​**The trick is teaching your retriever to*​
*let go of the Hog once they've caught it !*​


----------

